
Google and Amazon are now in the oil business - starpilot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3n8txX3144
======
dvdhnt
Hear me out, this is not a defense or attack, only a thought made aloud...

We need to reduce our carbon emissions. Even if/when we do, or die trying, it
appears we will need oil for non-fuel petroleum products (at least
temporarily) [1]. The process for extracting and transforming that oil should
be as efficient as possible. Therefore, providing ML tech to oil companies is
not necessarily "bad". However...

Time and time again, we are reminded that we should not ever leave morality up
to businessmen. Ethics cannot be outsourced. Get out and vote for leaders who
will keep tech from being used in damaging ways.

1\.
[https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.php?id=41&t=6](https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.php?id=41&t=6)

